# Intel AX200 AP mode + kernel 5.10 => frequency not allowed

## MageSlayer

Hi all

I am trying to get Intel Wifi AX200 card working at 5GHz.

I have kernel 5.10.34 with linux-firmware-20210315 installed.

I even patched regulatory db as suggested here - https://vimeo.com/22938112.

Now 

```

# iw reg get

global

country US: DFS-FCC

   (2400 - 2472 @ 40), (N/A, 30), (N/A)

   (5150 - 5250 @ 80), (N/A, 23), (N/A)

   (5250 - 5350 @ 80), (N/A, 23), (N/A)

   (5470 - 5730 @ 160), (N/A, 23), (N/A)

   (5730 - 5850 @ 80), (N/A, 30), (N/A)

   (57240 - 71000 @ 2160), (N/A, 40), (N/A)

phy#0 (self-managed)

country 00: DFS-UNSET

   (2402 - 2437 @ 40), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ

   (2422 - 2462 @ 40), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ

   (2447 - 2482 @ 40), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ

   (5170 - 5190 @ 160), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5190 - 5210 @ 160), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5210 - 5230 @ 160), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5230 - 5250 @ 160), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5250 - 5270 @ 160), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5270 - 5290 @ 160), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5290 - 5310 @ 160), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5310 - 5330 @ 160), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5490 - 5510 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5510 - 5530 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5530 - 5550 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5550 - 5570 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5570 - 5590 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5590 - 5610 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5610 - 5630 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5630 - 5650 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5650 - 5670 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5670 - 5690 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5690 - 5710 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5710 - 5730 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5735 - 5755 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5755 - 5775 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5775 - 5795 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5795 - 5815 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

   (5815 - 5835 @ 20), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

```

However:

```

# iw list | grep MHz

            20MHz in 40MHz HE PPDU 2.4GHz

            20MHz in 160/80+80MHz HE PPDU

            80MHz in 160/80+80MHz HE PPDU

         HE RX MCS and NSS set <= 80 MHz

         HE TX MCS and NSS set <= 80 MHz

         HE RX MCS and NSS set 160 MHz

         HE TX MCS and NSS set 160 MHz

            20MHz in 40MHz HE PPDU 2.4GHz

            20MHz in 160/80+80MHz HE PPDU

            80MHz in 160/80+80MHz HE PPDU

         HE RX MCS and NSS set <= 80 MHz

         HE TX MCS and NSS set <= 80 MHz

         HE RX MCS and NSS set 160 MHz

         HE TX MCS and NSS set 160 MHz

         * 2412 MHz [1] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2417 MHz [2] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2422 MHz [3] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2427 MHz [4] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2432 MHz [5] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2437 MHz [6] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2442 MHz [7] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2447 MHz [8] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2452 MHz [9] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2457 MHz [10] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2462 MHz [11] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2467 MHz [12] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2472 MHz [13] (22.0 dBm)

         * 2484 MHz [14] (disabled)

         Supported Channel Width: 160 MHz

         short GI (80 MHz)

         short GI (160/80+80 MHz)

            20MHz in 40MHz HE PPDU 2.4GHz

            20MHz in 160/80+80MHz HE PPDU

            80MHz in 160/80+80MHz HE PPDU

         HE RX MCS and NSS set <= 80 MHz

         HE TX MCS and NSS set <= 80 MHz

         HE RX MCS and NSS set 160 MHz

         HE TX MCS and NSS set 160 MHz

            20MHz in 40MHz HE PPDU 2.4GHz

            20MHz in 160/80+80MHz HE PPDU

            80MHz in 160/80+80MHz HE PPDU

         HE RX MCS and NSS set <= 80 MHz

         HE TX MCS and NSS set <= 80 MHz

         HE RX MCS and NSS set 160 MHz

         HE TX MCS and NSS set 160 MHz

         * 5180 MHz [36] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 5200 MHz [40] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 5220 MHz [44] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 5240 MHz [48] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 5260 MHz [52] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5280 MHz [56] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5300 MHz [60] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5320 MHz [64] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5340 MHz [68] (disabled)

         * 5360 MHz [72] (disabled)

         * 5380 MHz [76] (disabled)

         * 5400 MHz [80] (disabled)

         * 5420 MHz [84] (disabled)

         * 5440 MHz [88] (disabled)

         * 5460 MHz [92] (disabled)

         * 5480 MHz [96] (disabled)

         * 5500 MHz [100] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5520 MHz [104] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5540 MHz [108] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5560 MHz [112] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5580 MHz [116] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5600 MHz [120] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5620 MHz [124] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5640 MHz [128] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5660 MHz [132] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5680 MHz [136] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5700 MHz [140] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5720 MHz [144] (22.0 dBm) (no IR, radar detection)

         * 5745 MHz [149] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 5765 MHz [153] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 5785 MHz [157] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 5805 MHz [161] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 5825 MHz [165] (22.0 dBm) (no IR)

         * 5845 MHz [169] (disabled)

         * 5865 MHz [173] (disabled)

         * 5885 MHz [177] (disabled)

         * 5905 MHz [181] (disabled)

       * short GI for 40 MHz

```

So not 5GHz AP mode is possible with hostapd:

```

interface=wlan0

driver=nl80211

hw_mode=a

channel=149

country_code=US

wmm_enabled=1

ieee80211d=0

ieee80211h=0

ieee80211n=1

ieee80211ac=1

```

It just emits:

```

# hostapd ./hostapd.5ghz4

wlan0: interface state UNINITIALIZED->COUNTRY_UPDATE

Frequency 5745 (primary) not allowed for AP mode, flags: 0x20053 NO-IR

Primary frequency not allowed

wlan0: IEEE 802.11 Configured channel (149) or frequency (5745) (secondary_channel=0) not found from the channel list of the current mode (2) IEEE 802.11a

wlan0: IEEE 802.11 Hardware does not support configured channel

Could not select hw_mode and channel. (-3)

wlan0: interface state COUNTRY_UPDATE->DISABLED

wlan0: AP-DISABLED 

wlan0: Unable to setup interface.

wlan0: interface state DISABLED->DISABLED

wlan0: AP-DISABLED 

wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING 

hostapd_free_hapd_data: Interface wlan0 wasn't started

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlan0 disabled_11b_rates=0

```

Any help?

----------

## rufnut

I tried for a while a year or so ago and had no real success even though the adapter claims it is possible.

Then there is this:

https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000030429/wireless/intel-wireless-gigabit-products.html

I wish you luck and hope you can create a wiki  :Smile: 

----------

## MageSlayer

I believe that AX200 does not support 5Ghz band.

I guess I need to move to another hardware instead.

----------

## rufnut

 :Crying or Very sad: 

```
$ iw reg get

global

country AU: DFS-ETSI

        (2400 - 2483 @ 40), (N/A, 36), (N/A)

        (5150 - 5250 @ 80), (N/A, 23), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW

        (5250 - 5350 @ 80), (N/A, 20), (0 ms), NO-OUTDOOR, DFS, AUTO-BW

        (5470 - 5600 @ 80), (N/A, 27), (0 ms), DFS

        (5650 - 5730 @ 80), (N/A, 27), (0 ms), DFS

        (5730 - 5850 @ 80), (N/A, 36), (N/A)

        (57000 - 66000 @ 2160), (N/A, 43), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR

phy#0 (self-managed)

country AU: DFS-UNSET

        (2402 - 2437 @ 40), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ

        (2422 - 2462 @ 40), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ

        (2447 - 2482 @ 40), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ

        (5170 - 5190 @ 160), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5190 - 5210 @ 160), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5210 - 5230 @ 160), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5230 - 5250 @ 160), (6, 22), (N/A), NO-OUTDOOR, AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5250 - 5270 @ 160), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5270 - 5290 @ 160), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5290 - 5310 @ 160), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5310 - 5330 @ 160), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5490 - 5510 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5510 - 5530 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5530 - 5550 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5550 - 5570 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5570 - 5590 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5590 - 5610 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5610 - 5630 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5630 - 5650 @ 240), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5650 - 5670 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5670 - 5690 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5690 - 5710 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5710 - 5730 @ 80), (6, 22), (0 ms), DFS, AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

        (5735 - 5755 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ

        (5755 - 5775 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ

        (5775 - 5795 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-160MHZ

        (5795 - 5815 @ 80), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-160MHZ

        (5815 - 5835 @ 20), (6, 22), (N/A), AUTO-BW, IR-CONCURRENT, NO-HT40MINUS, NO-HT40PLUS, NO-80MHZ, NO-160MHZ, PASSIVE-SCAN

```

I am allowed 4 channels but from memory it still would not initiate as an AP , I forced several times and with iwmvm and the other module iwldm? , that just caused segfaults. Once again if you do have success you will be very popular for a wiki.

running similar to you : 

```
iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wi-Fi 6 AX200 160MHz, REV=0x340
```

good luck   :Smile: 

----------

